# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  TeamSpeak 2 -RC 2- Server unter Linux

## stefan.becker

*Dieses HowTo befasst sich mit der Installation/Konfiguration eines TeamSpeak-Servers unter Linux.* 

-----------------------------------------------------

Autor: Weishaar Michael
Homepage: HowTo-DB.net 

Inhalt:

Installation:
-- 1.0 - System vorbereiten
-- 1.1 - Dateien Downloaden/Installieren 
-- 1.2 - TeamSpeak starten

Konfiguration:
-- 1.3 - Das WebInterface
-- 1.4 - Die server.ini
-- 1.5 - Die server.log
-- 1.6 - Die server.dbs
-- 2.0 - Routerkonfiguration
-- 3.0 - Backup erstellen
-- 4.0 - Banner einbauen 

-- FAQ: (Häufig gestellte Fragen) Offizielle FAQ und/oder TeamSpeak-Einstieg 
(An diesem Punkt mal Danke an das komplette TSE-Team, vorallem an Ch'Ih-Yu , der sich die Mühe gemacht hat die Homepage inkl. dem FAQ-System aufzubauen!)
-----------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.0 System vorbereiten* 
----------------------------------------------------------
Wir öffnen die Konsole bzw. loggen uns per SSH ein. 

Wir werden root mit: 



```
su
```

Zuerst erstellen wir einen neuen Benutzer, damit wir später TeamSpeak mit ihm ausführen können:



```
useradd ts
```

Nun haben wir einen neuen Benutzer erstellt. 
Wir erstellen dem Benutzer "ts" ein Verzeichnis mit: 



```
mkdir /home/ts
```

Nun müssen wir dem Benutzer "ts" ein Home-Verzeichnis zuweisen, in dem er alle nötigen rechte für das ausführen für TeamSpeak besitzen wird: 



```
chown -R ts /home/ts
```

Der Benutzer benötigt nun nur noch ein Passwort, mit dem er sich per SSH einloggen kann: 



```
passwd ts
```

Nun müssen wir das Passwort eingeben. 
Wir wechseln jetzt auf den Benutzer ts mit: 



```
su ts
```

Jetzt können wir mit dem Benutzer in unser Home-Verzeichnis wechseln:



```
cd /home/ts
```

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.1 Dateien Downloaden/Installieren* 
----------------------------------------------------------
So, nun gehts los. Wir laden uns TeamSpeak auf unseren Rechner:
(Gentoo-User können auch einfach nur "emerge teamspeak2-server-bin" in die Konsole eingeben und dann gleich mit Punkt 1.2 fortfahren)



```
wget ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```

(Aktuelle Links auf der offliziellen Homepage: http://www.goteamspeak.com) Je nach Anbindung des Rechners kann der Download eine gewisse Zeit dauern. 
Wir entpacken das Archiv mit: 



```
tar -jxvf ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```

 (Kleiner Tipp: Tab-Taste = Autovervollständigung)

Je nach Rechenleistung kann dieser Vorgang einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.2 TeamSpeak starten* 
----------------------------------------------------------
Nun wechseln wir mit: 



```
cd tss2_rc2
```

in unser soeben entpacktes Verzeichnis. 
Da bei TeamSpeak ein Startscript schon beiliegt genügt ein: 



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
```

um den Server zu starten. Wenn ein: 



```
TeamSpeak Server Daemon started with PID ****
```

erscheint, wurde er erfolgreich gestartet. Das Ganze können wir mit: 



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript status
```

auch nochmal überprüfen. Weitere Commands: 

 ./teamspeak2-server_startscript stop - Stoppt den Server 

 ./teamspeak2-server_startscript restart - Startet den Server neu 

 ./teamspeak2-server_startscript passwords - Gibt das Superadmin und Admin-Passwort aus - Wobei wir beim nächsten Punkt wären. Wir schreiben: 



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript passwords
```

in die Konsole um das SuperAdmin-Passwort zu bekommen. (Dies ist kein Standardpasswort sondern ein generiertes, es muss also nicht geändert werden!) 

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.3 Das WebInterface* 
----------------------------------------------------------
Nun können wir uns am Browser mit 


 http://ip.des.servers:14534 


bzw. 


 http://localhost:14534 


ins WebInterface einloggen. Das Interface an sich ist selbsterklärend. 

Zurück zur Shell: 
Im TeamSpeak-Verzeichnis finden wir die server.ini, die mit: 



```
mcedit server.ini
```

geöffnet werden kann. 

------------------------------------------------------- 
Sollte mcedit nicht funktionieren, muss der mc-editor erst Installiert werden:

Debian: Einfach "apt-get install mc" eingeben.
Gentoo: Einfach "emerge mc" eingeben.
Alle anderen Distributionen: Klick 

Das Paket installiert man dann mit: "rpm -ivh PAKETNAME" (Unter Debian und Gentoo ist dieser Schritt nicht mehr notwendig)
------------------------------------------------------- 

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.4 Die server.ini* 
----------------------------------------------------------
[Main Config]
*BoundToIp1* - Werte 0.0.0.1 bis 255.255.255.255 - Standardwert: leer - Wenn der Server mehrere IP-Adressen "besitzt" kann TeamSpeak dort einer IP zugewiesen werden.
*ExternalIPDetection* - Werte 0 oder 1 - Standardwert: 1 - Diese Funktion sollte auf 1 bleiben, da der TeamSpeak-Server sich dadurch selbst die auf den Server verweisende IP "besorgt".
*HTTPServer Port* -  Werte: 1 bis 65535 - Standardwert: 14534 - Dies ist der Port zum WebInterface von TeamSpeak. 
*HTTPServer Enabled* - Werte: 0 oder 1 - Standartwert: 1 - Diese Funktion bestimmt, ob das WebInterface an oder ausgeschaltet sein soll. 
*DateTimeFormat* - Werte: Beliebig vertauschbar - Standardwert: dd-mm-yyyy hh:nn:ss - Die Zeitangabe für TeamSpeak 
*TCPQueryPort* - Werte: 1 bis 65535 - Standardwert: 51234 - Legt den Port zum Zugriff auf den Server per Telnet fest (Fortgeschrittene).
*AllowedClientNameChars* - Werte: A-Z + Sonderzeichen - Standardwert: leer - Die erlaubten Buchstaben/Zeichen im Nicknamen der Clients, die auf den Server Connecten (Sinnvoller ist die nächste Einstellung).
*DisAllowedClientNameChars* - Werte: A-Z + Sonderzeichen - Standardwerte: ()[]{} - Die Buchstaben/Zeichen die *nicht* im Nicknamen der Clients vorkommen dürfen. 

[Debug]
*MessageTypes* - Werte: ? - Standardwert: LMTALL Diese Einstellung am besten einfach so lassen
*MessageDepths* - Werte: ? - Standardwert: LMDALL - Diese Einstellung am besten einfach so lassen

[WebPost]
Diese Einstellungen können komfortabel im WebInterface verwaltet werden (Global Settings).

[Log] 
*access_r* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion Registriert (Wenn sich ein User Registriert/Den Server betritt) 
*access_u* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion Unregistriert (Wenn ein Unregistrierter User den Server betritt) 
*channel_registered* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion Registierte Channel (Wenn ein Channel Registriert/gelöscht wird) 
*channel_unregistered* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion Unregistrierte Channel (Wenn ein Unregistriert Channel erstellt wird)   
*sa* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion ServerAdmin (Wenn ein Server-Admin den Server betritt/jemand ServerAdmin bekommt/jemand ServerAdmin entzogen wird) 
*chat* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion Chat (Wenn sich User/Registrierte/Admins per Chat unterhalten) 
*kick_server* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion ServerKick (Wenn jemand vom Server gekickt wird) 
*kick_channel* - Werte 0 oder 1 Standardwert: 0 - Logt die Aktion ChannelKick (Wenn jemand aus einem Channel gekickt wird) 

[Spam] 
Diese Einstellungen können komfortabel im WebInterface verwaltet werden (Global Settings).


----------------------------------------------------------
*1.5 Die server.log* 
----------------------------------------------------------
In ihr werden: 


 Die Resultate von den Log-Einstellungen der server.ini gespeichert.
 Änderungen der Konfiguration gespeichert. (Starten des Servers/Starten eines Virtuellen Servers usw..) 
 Eventuell auftretende Fehler gespeichert. (Nützlich hier im Forum!)

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.6 Die server.dbs* 
----------------------------------------------------------
 In der server.dbs werden alle Informationen über die Virtuellen Server gespeichert. (Unter anderem die Channels, Servernamen usw..)


----------------------------------------------------------
*2.0 Routerkonfiguration* 
----------------------------------------------------------
Verwendet man im internen Netzwerk einen Router, so muss man Konfigurationseinstellungen am Router vornehmen, bevor andere User sich mit deinem TeamSpeak-Server ausserhalb des internen Netzwerks, also über das Internet verbinden können. Du selber *musst*  dich mit der internen IP, also 192.168.x.x verbinden, wenn du den Server innerhalb deines Privaten Netzwerkes installierst. 
Da es unzählige Routermodelle gibt, ist es sehr schwer, das so einfach wie möglich zu erklären. Man muss selbst auch ein bisschen nachdenken.

Normalerweise haben alle Router eine eigene "Homepage", in der verschiedene Einstellungen vorgenommen werden können. 
Also öffnen wie den Browser und geben



```
http://192.168.0.1
```

ein. Sollte ein Fenster mit einer Passwortabfrage erscheinen, ist der Benutzername normalerweise 



```
admin
```

und das Passwort



```
1234
```

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du Benutzername und Passwort richtig eingegeben hast, und trotzem der Zugriff verweigert wird => Handbuch des Routers lesen.
Wenn das Fenster jedoch gar nicht erscheint, so kannst du es mit 



```
http://192.168.1.1
```

probieren. Wenn das Fenster dann immer noch nicht erscheint => Handbuch des Routers lesen.

Ich nehme an, dass wir uns jetzt auf der Startseite der "Routerhomepage" befinden. Bitte ändere dort keine Einstellungen wenn du nicht weißt, was es bedeutet. 
Wie schon gesagt, es gibt viele verschiedene Routermodelle, deshalb musst du jetzt selber die "Homepage" nach "Port-Forwarding", "Port-Freigabe", "Virtual-Servers", "Ports" oder ähnlichem durchsuchen. 
Dort sollten sich mindestens 2 Textfelder befinden:
Das Textfeld, in das der benötigte Port eingegeben wird und das Textfeld, in das deine Lokale IP-Adresse eingegeben werden muss (192.168.x.x). TeamSpeak verwendet folgende Ports:

- 8767 wäre der UDP-Standartport. (Nur dieser ist notwendig um sich mit dem Server von ausserhalb zu verbinden. Wenn ein neuer virtueller Server mit Port 8768 gestartet wird, so muss die Port-Freigabe auch für diesen konfiguriert werden)

- 14534 wäre der TCP-WebInterfaceport. (Zur Administration)

- 51234 wäre der TCP-Telnetport. (Fortgeschrittene)

Nach der Eingabe der gewünschten Ports den Button "Save", "Commit" oder ähnliches betätigen, sonst werden die Einstellungen nicht gespeichert!

----------------------------------------------------------
*3.0 Backup erstellen* 
----------------------------------------------------------
Manchmal ist es sinnvoll, zwischendurch ein Backup (Sicherung) vom TeamSpeak-Server vorzunehmen. Im Falle einer Übernahme des Servers oder durch Dummheit kann es schnell vorkommen, dass man mit leeren Händen da steht. Genau in dieser Sektion wollen wir das verhindern: (Es gibt auch andere Wege ein Backup von Dateien zu erstellen, jedoch sind das Scripte die mehr Linux-Kenntnisse erfordern. Als Anfänger kann man dadurch das System beschädigen. Deshalb machen wir das noch auf die "unmoderne" Tour.)

Für uns ist also die server.dbs (in der die Informationen für alle Server, Channels usw. enthalten sind) und die server.ini (in der alle Informationen über die Einstellungen des TeamSpeak-Servers enthalten sind) wichtig. 
Da wir faul sind und keine Lust dazu haben die einzelnen Dateien auf einen anderen PC/Server zu kopieren, packen wir die zwei Dateien in ein .tar.gz-Archiv. Wir gehen also in unser TeamSpeak-Verzeichnis und geben folgendes ein:



```
tar -cvzf backup.tar.gz server.dbs server.ini
```

Und schon haben wir alle zwei Dateien im Archiv. 
Jetzt haben wir verschiedene Möglichkeiten das Archiv vom Server zu bekommen. Wir nehmen aber die Einfachste: WinSCP 
Das Programm ist eigendlich selbsterklärend. Wie auch mit dem SSH-Clienten einfach einloggen. Von dort aus kann man wie im Explorer die Datei einfach auf den Lokalen PC downloaden. 

Und schon sind wir fertig! 

Wenn wir das Backup wieder einspielen möchten, kopieren wir uns das Archiv mit WinSCP wieder vom PC auf den Server (ins TeamSpeak-Verzeichnis) und geben folgendes ein:



```
tar -zxvf backup.tar.gz
```

----------------------------------------------------------
*4.0 Banner einbauen* 
----------------------------------------------------------
Seit der Final von TeamSpeak 2 ist es möglich einen Banner in TeamSpeak einzubauen. Dieser platziert sich dann im Client dort, wo unter anderem die Channelinformationen angezeigt werden. Momentan ist es leider nur möglich einen Banner für den kompletten Server zu konfigurieren und nicht für die einzelnen virtuellen. Noch ein Haken: Wenn der Client seine Fenstergröße ändert, verzieht sich der Banner in selben Proportionen. 

*WICHTIG:* Der Banner muss im .jpg Format sein, sonst wird er nicht angezeigt!

Wir müssen uns wie gewohnt mit dem SSH-Clienten einloggen, ins TeamSpeak-Verzeichnis wechseln und mit dem Befehl



```
mcedit server.ini
```

(oder anderen Editoren z.B. nano, pico, vi...) die Konfigurationsdatei von TeamSpeak öffnen.
Dort finden wir den Eintrag 



```
ISPLinkURL=
```

den wir wie folgt abändern



```
ISPLinkURL=http://www.deinedomain.de/
```

Durch diese Einstellung wird der Banner mit der angegebenen URL verlinkt. Der Client wird also auf deinedomain.de verwiesen, wenn er auf den Banner klickt. Möchte man das nicht, so lassen wir diese Einstellung einfach aus. 

Ganz unten in der server.ini geben wir nun folgendes ein:



```
[ISP]  
GFX URL=http://www.deinedomain.de/images/banner.jpg
```

Wie du siehst steht dort jetzt der absolute Pfad zum Banner.
Wenn du den mceditor verwendet hast, mit "F10" wieder beenden (Aber abspeichern nicht vergessen).
Das unsere soeben getätigten Einstellungen auch vom Server erkannt werden, müssen wir den TeamSpeak-Server mit 



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript restart
```

kurz neustarten.

(Der Banner wird in der imagecache.ini beim Clienten abgespeichert. Leider wird der Banner nicht aktualisiert, wenn du den Banner mal ändern solltest.   Der Benutzer hat somit mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit den Banner bis er mal wieder formatiert. Durch löschen der imagecache.ini (die Datei ist hidden - C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DeinName\Anwendungsdaten\teamspeak2\  ) wird der Banner dann wieder aktualisiert.)

----------


## stefan.becker

*This HowTo deals with the Installation/Configuration of a Teamspeak-Server under Linux.*

-----------------------------------------------------

Author: Weishaar Michael
Homepage: HowTo-DB.net 

Contents:

 Installation:
 -- 1.0 - Prepare System
 -- 1.1 - Download/Install files
 -- 1.2 - Start Teamspeak
 Configuration:
 -- 1.3 - WebInterface
 -- 1.4 - The server.ini
 -- 1.5 - The server.log
 -- 1.6 - The server.dbs
 -- 2.0 - Router Configuration
 -- 3.0 - Construct a Backup
 -- 4.0 - Install a Banner

 -- FAQ: (frequently asked questions) Official FAQ
----------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.0 Prepare System*
----------------------------------------------------------
Open a console or log in via SSH.

Then, become Root with:



```
su
```

First, you will need to build a new user, so you can later execute TeamSpeak as this user:



```
useradd ts
```

Now that you have built the new user "ts", you will need to construct a Home-Directory for the user with:



```
mkdir /home/ts
```

Now, assign a Home-Directory to the User "ts", in which he will possess all of the necessary rights for the execution of TeamSpeak:



```
chown -R ts /home/ts
```

The user now only requires a password to be able to log in via SSH:



```
passwd ts
```

Enter the password for ts.

Switch to the user "ts" with:



```
su ts
```

Now, switch to the Home-Directory with the user:



```
cd /home/ts
```


----------------------------------------------------------
*1.1 Download/Install files*
----------------------------------------------------------
Download TeamSpeak to your Computer:
(Gentoo-Users can just enter "emerge teamspeak2-server-bin" in the
console and then go on with point 1.2, if they want)



```
wget ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```


(current links on the official homepage: http://www.goteamspeak.com) The better that your internet connection is, the faster the file will be downloaded. 
After the download, unpack the archive with:



```
tar -jxvf ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```

(Note: Tab = automatic completion)

The time that this process will take is dependant on the speed of your computer.


----------------------------------------------------------
*1.2 Start Teamspeak*
----------------------------------------------------------
Go into the directory that has just been unpacked with:



```
cd tss2_rc2
```

In this directory there is a startscript that you can use to start the service:



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
```

If the following appears, the server has been sucessfully started:



```
TeamSpeak Server Daemon started with PID ****
```

You can verify this with the following command:



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript status
```

More Commands:

 ./teamspeak2-server_startscript stop - Stops the server

 ./teamspeak2-server_startscript restart - Restarts the Server

 ./teamspeak2-server_startscript passwords - Gives you the Super-admin and Admin password

You will need to use that last command for out next step:



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript passwords
```

The command, in the console, will give you the admin passwords.  These passwords are randomly generated during the install process!  They do not need to be changed.

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.3 The WebInterface*
----------------------------------------------------------
Now, you can log into the WebInterface in a browser with:

 http://ip:14534

or:

 http://localhost:14534

The Interface is self-explanatory so I will not go into detail on how to use it.

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.4 The server.ini*
----------------------------------------------------------

Back to the shell/console:
In the TeamSpeak-Directory you will find the server.ini file which can be opened with:



```
mcedit server.ini
```

------------------------------------------------------- 
If mcedit does not work, you will need to install the mc-editor.
Threfore, here are the links:

Mandrake 10.0:
Here
RedHat 9:
Here
SuSE 9.1:
Here
Debian: Just enter "apt-get install mc".
Gentoo: Just enter "emerge mc".

You can install the package with: "rpm -ivh PACKAGENAME" (Under Debian or Gentoo this step is not necessary anymore)

You can find more links on rpmseek.com

-------------------------------------------------------

[Main Config]
*BoundToIp1* - Values: 0.0.0.1 through 255.255.255.255 - standard value: empty - If the server possesses several IP-addresses, Teamspeak be assigned to an specific IP.
*ExternalIPDetection* - Values: 0 or 1 - standard value: 1 - This function should stay at 1, so that the TeamSpeak-server will get the IP referring to the server by on its own.
*HTTPServer Port* - Values: 1 through 65535 - standard value: 14534 - This is the port to the WebInterface of TeamSpeak.
*HTTPServer Enabled* - Values: 0 or 1 - standard value: 1 - This function decides, if the WebInterface should be switched on or off.
*DateTimeFormat* - Values: they can be any changed if you like - standard value: dd-mm-yyyy hh:nn:ss - Date and Time for Teamspeak.
*TCPQueryPort* - Values: 1 through 65535 - standard value: 51234 - Determines the port for access to the server via Telnet.
*AllowedClientNameChars* - Values: A-Z + special symbol - standard values: empty - The permitted letters/symbols in the
nickname of the connecting client. (the next setting is more useful) 
*DisAllowedClientNameChars* - Values: A-Z + special symbol -
standard values: ()[]{} - The letters/symbols which are not allowed in the nickname of the connecting client.

[Debug]
*MessageTypes* - Values: ? - standard value: LMTALL  - It's best if you don't change this setting.
*MessageDepths* - Values: ? - standard value: LMDALL - It's best if you don't change this setting.

[WebPost]
These settings can be administrated comfortably in the WebInterface. (Global Settings).

[Log]
*access_r* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action registered (If a user registers or joins the server)
*access_u* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action registered (If a person registers or joins the server)
*channel_registered* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action registered channel (If a channel is registered or erased)
*channel_unregistered* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action unregistered channel (If a unregistered channel is constructed)
*sa* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 Logs the action ServerAdmin (If a server-admin joins the server or somebody gets server-admin or taken away from)
*chat* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action Chat (If user/admin/registered-person talk via chat)
*kick_server* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action ServerKick (If somebody is kicked from the server)
*kick_channel* - Values: 0 or 1 standard value: 0 - Logs the action ChannelKick (If somebody is kicked from a channel)

[Spam]
These settings can be administrated comfortably in the WebInterface (Global Settings).


----------------------------------------------------------
*1.5 The server.log*
----------------------------------------------------------
You will find the following in the server.log:

 Where the results of the log settings in the server.ini are saved.
 Changes in the configuration are saved. (Starting of the Server/Starting of a virtual server, etc.. )
 Possible occured mistakes are saved. (Useful for troubleshooting on your own or here in the forums!)

----------------------------------------------------------
*1.6 The server.dbs*
----------------------------------------------------------
 In the server.dbs, all informations about the virtual servers are saved. (Channels, servernames, etc..)

----------------------------------------------------------
*2.0 Router Configuration*
----------------------------------------------------------
If you use a router in a LAN, you must carry out cofiguration-settings on the router, before other users can connect to your TeamSpeak-Server from outside of the LAN.  
You must connect with your internal IP (192.168.x.x), if you installed the server on your private network.

It is very difficult to explain this as simple as possible, because there are countless different router-models. You also must think about this for yourself a little.  
Normally all routers have their own "homepage", where different settings can be manipulated.

So we open the browser and enter (IP dependent on your network):



```
http://192.168.0.1
```

Or:



```
http://192.168.1.1
```

If a window with a password-query appears, the username is usually:



```
admin
```

and the password:



```
1234
```

(Once again, this is dependant on make/model of the router. Consult your Owner's Manual.)

If you are sure that you have entered the username and the password correctly, and the access is still denied => Read the manual of the Router.

If the window doesn't appear check your computers network setting and use the IP address specified as the "Gateway".

If the window still doesn't appear => read the manual of the Router.

I assume that we are now on the start page of the "Router's Homepage". Please, do not change any setting, if you don't know what it means.  
As already mentioned, there are different models of routers , so you must search for "port-forwarding", "port-release", "virtual-servers", "ports" or similar things on the homepage by yourself.

There should be at least 2 text-fields:
  Where the required port must be entered.
  Where your local IP-address (192.168.x.x) must be entered. 

TeamSpeak uses the following ports:

  8767 would be the UDP-standard-port. (This is the only port necessary to connect to the server from outside (Internet). If a new virtual server with the port 8768 is started that port must also be configured.)

  14534 would be the TCP-WebInterfaceport. (For Administration)

  51234 would be the TCP-Telnetport. (Professional)

After the configuration of the ports that you want available to the internet, push "save", "commit" or similar buttons (otherwise the settings won't be saved!).

----------------------------------------------------------
*3.0 Construct a Backup*
----------------------------------------------------------
It is sometimes a good idea to make a backup (safety device) of the TeamSpeak-Server. Just in case of a takeover, hack, or any other kind of stupidity. It could be that you have simply lost everything. In this section we want to prevent that.

There are many ways to construct a backup of files using scripts which require more linux knowledge. As a Beginner you can damage the system with these scripts if they are improperly implemented.  So we will do it the simple way.

The server.dbs (which contains the information for all servers, channels etc.) and the server.ini (which contains all information about the settings of the TeamSpeak-server) are what is important. Since we are lazy and don't want to copy the single files to another PC/Server, we will pack the two files into a .tar.gz-archive. To do this, go in your TeamSpeak-Directory and enter the following:



```
tar -cvzf backup.tar.gz server.dbs server.ini
```

Now, both files are in the archive.

There are different possibilities to get the archive from the server.
Let's take one of the easiest:
WinSCP
The program is actually self-explanatory. As with a SSH-client, you just log in. From there you can just download the file on the local PC like you do in windows-explorer.

And that's that!

When we want to work with the backup'd files again we copy the archive, with WinSCP, back from the PC to the Server (into the TeamSpeak-Directory) and enter the following:



```
tar -zxvf backup.tar.gz
```


----------------------------------------------------------
*4.0 Install a Banner*
----------------------------------------------------------
With the final release of TeamSpeak 2, it is possible to install a banner in TeamSpeak. This is in the area in the client where the channel information is displayed. At the moment it is, unfotunately, only possible to configure a banner for the whole server and not for the individual virtual ones. Another problem: If the client changes the size of his window, the banner is changed in the same proportions.

IMPORTANT: The Banner must be in .jpg format, or it won't be displayed!

We must log in with the SSH-Client as usual, go into the TeamSpeak-Directory and write:



```
mcedit server.ini
```

(or other editors for example: nano, pico, vi...) to open the configuration file of TeamSpeak.

There we find the entry:



```
ISPLinkURL=
```

which you will need to change in the following way:



```
ISPLinkURL=http://www.yourdomain.com/
```

With this setting the banner will be linked with the indicated URL. The user will be redirected to yourdomain.com, when they clicks on the banner. If you don't want that, then just leave this setting blank.

At the bottom in the server.ini we enter the following:



```
[ISP]
GFX URL=http://www.yordomain.com/images/banner.jpg
```

As you can see there is the absolute path to the banner now.  When you have finished using the mceditor press "F10" to exit.  (You will be prompted to save. Don't forget to save!)

Now you must restart the TeamSpeak-Server, so that your settings are seen:



```
./teamspeak2-server_startscript restart
```

(The banner will be saved in the imagecache.ini at the client. Unfortunately, the banner will not be updated, if you change the banner at a later time. The user will most likely still have the banner until he formats his computer. Only by deleting the imagecache.ini (the file
is hidden - C:\documents and settings\yourname\applicationfiles\teamspeak2\) will the banner be updated again.

----------

